# Forum Down



## TulsaJeff (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry folks.. it seems the server had a bit of a hiccup. Not sure what caused it but I have been working with the host on it for several hours now and finally seem to see some daylight.

The main problem is that I did not know about it for an hour or two...

Maybe shoot me an email when it is down with a subject heading of "*Forum Down*" or something like that.

I would rather delete a hundred email alerts than to not know about it at all.. so feel free to holler next time it is having a problem


----------



## kookie (Apr 14, 2008)

Jeff
I just want to say thanks for all the hard work you put into this place.....This is a great place and lots of great people here......I just wanted to let you know all the work you put into this site is apprecated.........

Thanks again..........


----------



## morkdach (Apr 14, 2008)

what he said^ thank you


----------



## deadeye126 (Apr 14, 2008)

and what he said to jeff thank you


----------



## walking dude (Apr 14, 2008)

hard to send a email to ya jeff.........if site is down..........only place i know how to get to a addy to email ya at........


----------



## master_dman (Apr 14, 2008)

Double ditto Jeff.  You da man.


----------



## dono (Apr 14, 2008)

I ditto that Ditto Ditto


----------



## glued2it (Apr 14, 2008)

You can email Jeff by sending an email to jeff at Smoking-Meat dot com

Sounds to me like Jeff might want to move his hosting
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad she's up again.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 14, 2008)

I thought about moving the hosting but man.. that would be a job and a half!

I may end up doing that anyway..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If anyone needs to get ahold of me just email me at:

jeff at smoking-meat dot com replacing the "at" with "@ and the "dot" with "."

Writing it that way, the email harvesters won't be able to recognize it as easily.


----------



## pitrow (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Jeff, you can get automated reports of your site's downtime. I'll have to look up some websites for you, but basically they monitor your site for you and send you an alert if it's not accessible.


----------



## ron50 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey boss! 

I thought you took it down intentionally to give me and my fellow mods a rest!


----------



## papadave (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Jeff for all you do to keep this great forum up! It's much appreciated.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 14, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL........like you said in a early post.....you ARE lazy...........BWHAHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 15, 2008)

PitRow,

That would be great!.. I figured there was something like that available but have not taken the time to look for it.

Thanks!


----------



## pitrow (Apr 15, 2008)

Siteuptime.com is one I have used before. They have a free monitor but it only checks your site once an hour. With the paid plans you can get multiple monitors and checks every 2 minutes, more reports, etc.

I'll do some digging and see what other people in the web hosting field recommend.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 15, 2008)

When the site went down I thought maybe you gave the keys to the car to glued2it and he crashed it. Never let him drive - he drinks too much 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 j/k glued

Glad you got it cruisin' again Jeff!


----------



## mossymo (Apr 15, 2008)

I just added Jeffs email address to my emails address book. My intentions are to assist Jeff with knowing when there are website problems (I understand him and/or the moderator's can not be here 24/7). I figure with all the help his website has given me, the least I can do is give him the same assistance back if I know of SMF website problems. 

Here is a big thanks to all that have helped me with my smoking endevors; THANKS TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU ALL SO MUCH !!!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 15, 2008)

jeff thanks for what u have and are doing here-last nite my gal asked why arn't you on the forum with your smoking buddies?I said Baby I know I been hanging in here more than I really should-and we all love to help each other so much we kinda forget other things-So tonite Baby I gonna Spend this sunday nite with you-lets watch TV if u want or better yet a nice nite on the porch-she chose porch-I added a couple hickory chunks(had too) and looked out over the desert and had a great evening with TBS.


----------



## glued2it (Apr 15, 2008)

Well if you need any help With it, let me know.

Since everything is stored in the SQL it's not really all that much to do.
(I bet this one is huge though)

The only problem is waiting on the name servers to switch over.

Drinks too much....Me?........... I huv no ider wut yur talkinin bout! sigpickles


----------

